# Keeping Theodoxus Fluviatilis in soft water



## frothhelmet (13 Apr 2015)

So in the past I have tried to keep Theos in soft water, and what inevitably happened is that their shells would corrode and it seemed to me that the snails would begin to die off. As a result I upped the hardness. About a year ago however I did an experiment where I put some Theos from 10kh water into 3kh water and left them there. Initially the shell corroded like before until there was no pattern and only white left. But then a funny thing happened. They successfully bred, and their offspring now retain the pattern on their shell even in soft water, so that all my Theos in the soft water now appear as healthy as those in hard water. Therefore it appears that they can adapt to softer water if they are bred in it. So this is possible to do, but may take an acclimatization generation or so.


----------



## Edvet (14 Apr 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## Zeus. (5 Aug 2017)

Just got some off these from frothhelmet 




Have them in three tanks, two with CO2 one low tech. Night time is about 7.5pH dependant on how much the tanks have degassed. In the small tank the CO2 period goes down to about 6.85pH just put two in this tank to see how they go. The shells are demineralizing to some extent during the CO2 period but are remineralising at night ATM with my pH levels. Shells go white with decreased pH and regain their patterns at night. On big tank have increased the target pH from 6.6 to 6.85pH on pH controller now ( first night had the target 7.0pH just to be safe). Hoping the shells will acclimatise to the pH drop over time with demineralizing and remineralizing at night, then can lower target pH again on bigger tank.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Aug 2017)

Theos doing well






Keeping their shells at 6.7pH so far


----------



## Zeus. (28 Sep 2017)

Theos that I added are doing great, shells all intact and doubled in size easy. Couldnt find the big one above tonight 


 
If you look close on them, you can see how the snails shell pattern has changed with more lager white spots/columns with the lower pH since being in tank, got some more from frothhelmet just arrived today so should have them in at weekend.

Tank pH well depends which pH probe I use even if I have just calibrated them both. Gadgets and test kits But I'dd say 6.4-6.5pH


----------



## Zeus. (4 Feb 2018)

Not been doing great with these, had many found dead flipped on their backs, only seen one of the first generation every so often. Thought I seen a young one a month back or so but hard to tell. But today it all changed





It might be the only new one. But with a 500l tank planted tank there is so many places to hide. I have 50 amanos in the tank and at times lucky to see a few


----------



## frothhelmet (4 Feb 2018)

Hopefully they will hold on until May, which is when they really breed like mad. The snail's shell looks healthy so fingers crossed.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Feb 2018)

frothhelmet said:


> Hopefully they will hold on until May, which is when they really breed like mad. The snail's shell looks healthy so fingers crossed.


Did find another three on a rock they looked dormant or dead, and blended with the rock great. When I touched the shells they seemed to tighten up on the rock. Will be keeping a close eye on them 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

